# 2007 CAN-AM Outlander 800XT - 4 Sale



## Thumbs Up (Aug 12, 2006)

CAN-AM Outlander 800 XT - Green w/ Low miles (871 miles) in Very Good Condition, Adult rider and never been wrecked or flipped. 
Used for Fire Rescue at Race Track. Price $6,000 Call 440-228-3624


----------

